# FM Radio



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Does everyone have problems with FM radio. We have terrible interference with FM Radio here.

Any tips!

PS

It is a radio we brought with us


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> Does everyone have problems with FM radio. We have terrible interference with FM Radio here.
> 
> Any tips!
> 
> ...


We use FM in the car all the time - no (real) problem. 

The only issue is that they don't send the signal with as much 'power' as in UK so it's never as good!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> We use FM in the car all the time - no (real) problem.
> 
> The only issue is that they don't send the signal with as much 'power' as in UK so it's never as good!


In the car no problem, in the house impossible


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> In the car no problem, in the house impossible


Then it could simply be that the house is acting as a type of Faraday Cage and is blocking the signal.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

cambio said:


> In the car no problem, in the house impossible


FM signals can be a little temperamental and "bounce" off hills, mountains and buildings and are also susceptible to atmospheric conditions. I suggest an outside aerial in as high a position as possible, perhaps your roof. This will dramatically improve reception.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

cambio said:


> Does everyone have problems with FM radio. We have terrible interference with FM Radio here.
> 
> Any tips!
> 
> ...


I had trouble with fm signal all the time so I bought an Internet radio and now I can get thousands of radio stations from all over the world. The reception is always perfect !!

Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> I had trouble with fm signal all the time so I bought an Internet radio and now I can get thousands of radio stations from all over the world. The reception is always perfect !!
> 
> Steve


we have limited internet allowance here I presume that will eat up my allowance?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

cambio said:


> we have limited internet allowance here I presume that will eat up my allowance?


Hi, I have unlimited data, so sorry I didn't think about that. I'm not sure about data usage but it might be worth checking up.
I'm sure somebody on this site will enlightened us :confused2:


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> Hi, I have unlimited data, so sorry I didn't think about that. I'm not sure about data usage but it might be worth checking up.
> I'm sure somebody on this site will enlightened us :confused2:


As already stated due to the weather and atmospheric conditions which are generally high there will be an effect on VHF radio conditions, generally anywhere from 25Mhz upwards. Your FM radio (technically VHF radio using FM as the broadcast medium) sits from 88-108Mhz. You will often experience radio stations apparently cutting across each other, this is due to atmospheric conditions carrying the transmitted signal somewhat further than the broadcaster and regulator intended. Sometimes many hundreds or even thousands of miles. In the the trade known Tropospheric ducting, it's quite interesting, if you're a geek like me  ! I don't think this is your issue though. The effect of this propagation is noticeable and more often than not experienced during high pressure and not all the time, though more often in the Med areas than the UK.

Unless your home is steel framed then the faraday cage solution is not likely. I would suggest an overloaded front end (the receiving part of the radio) or a dirty power supply? Have you, or could you, try using batteries? That would eliminate the PSU issue. Working back from that once on battery power knock off the main breaker on the board, does the interference continue? If not, dirty mains noise in the house? Induction hobs, solar systems, extension cables and tube lighting are all bad for this problem, otherwise known as EMF.

A front end issues is far simpler to deal with... Bin the radio  I would suggest this is very unlikely though, unless damaged in the past by overvoltage or surge.


Do you have nearby overhead cables or are you in a built up area?

Hope this helps? I can go on for ages about this stuff if not


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A good radio with a good antenna up on the roof may help, but FM really is badly effected by your surroundings...hills/mountains/elevation/buildings etc.

I'm a radio ham so still enjoy listening to short wave


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Like it bob_bob

EA5/M0*** :wave::wave:

Where you at?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

piersuk said:


> As already stated due to the weather and atmospheric conditions which are generally high there will be an effect on VHF radio conditions, generally anywhere from 25Mhz upwards. Your FM radio (technically VHF radio using FM as the broadcast medium) sits from 88-108Mhz. You will often experience radio stations apparently cutting across each other, this is due to atmospheric conditions carrying the transmitted signal somewhat further than the broadcaster and regulator intended. Sometimes many hundreds or even thousands of miles. In the the trade known Tropospheric ducting, it's quite interesting, if you're a geek like me  ! I don't think this is your issue though. The effect of this propagation is noticeable and more often than not experienced during high pressure and not all the time, though more often in the Med areas than the UK.
> 
> Unless your home is steel framed then the faraday cage solution is not likely. I would suggest an overloaded front end (the receiving part of the radio) or a dirty power supply? Have you, or could you, try using batteries? That would eliminate the PSU issue. Working back from that once on battery power knock off the main breaker on the board, does the interference continue? If not, dirty mains noise in the house? Induction hobs, solar systems, extension cables and tube lighting are all bad for this problem, otherwise known as EMF.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for that but we'd moved on to whether internet radio used a lot of data or not?


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, thanks for that but we'd moved on to whether internet radio used a lot of data or not?


Great news, I was replying to the OP though...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

piersuk said:


> As already stated due to the weather and atmospheric conditions which are generally high there will be an effect on VHF radio conditions, generally anywhere from 25Mhz upwards. Your FM radio (technically VHF radio using FM as the broadcast medium) sits from 88-108Mhz. You will often experience radio stations apparently cutting across each other, this is due to atmospheric conditions carrying the transmitted signal somewhat further than the broadcaster and regulator intended. Sometimes many hundreds or even thousands of miles. In the the trade known Tropospheric ducting, it's quite interesting, if you're a geek like me  ! I don't think this is your issue though. The effect of this propagation is noticeable and more often than not experienced during high pressure and not all the time, though more often in the Med areas than the UK.
> 
> Unless your home is steel framed then the faraday cage solution is not likely. I would suggest an overloaded front end (the receiving part of the radio) or a dirty power supply? Have you, or could you, try using batteries? That would eliminate the PSU issue. Working back from that once on battery power knock off the main breaker on the board, does the interference continue? If not, dirty mains noise in the house? Induction hobs, solar systems, extension cables and tube lighting are all bad for this problem, otherwise known as EMF.
> 
> ...





bob_bob said:


> A good radio with a good antenna up on the roof may help, but FM really is badly effected by your surroundings...hills/mountains/elevation/buildings etc.
> 
> I'm a radio ham so still enjoy listening to short wave


Thanks

Yep we have Solar, we do have an ariel on the roof with a radio connection going to try that
it is an old radio from the UK

We will try batteries


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> I had trouble with fm signal all the time so I bought an Internet radio and now I can get thousands of radio stations from all over the world. The reception is always perfect !!
> 
> Steve


Same here. The only way I can get FM radio stations is via the television.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

piersuk said:


> Like it bob_bob
> 
> EA5/M0*** :wave::wave:
> 
> Where you at?


Based in the UK, often travel for weekends or more to Spain...these days elsewhere too. I'm a GW3***

I hate retirement, it means all those places I fancied going to...I've now no excuse not to go to lol


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Back on track, when I'm on my travels and have access to free wifi I use the tunein app for android, thousands of stations from around the world including Spain. I would suggest the OP gets an unlimited download package for computer or phone...or learn the joy of listening to overseas broadcasts on Shortwave 

Strange thing, when away from home I try and listen to the shipping forecast from the beeb...makes no odds to me as I'm not on a boat but it somehow it reminds me of blighty...pass the port please.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Back on track, when I'm on my travels and have access to free wifi I use the tunein app for android, thousands of stations from around the world including Spain. I would suggest the OP gets an unlimited download package for computer or phone...or learn the joy of listening to overseas broadcasts on Shortwave
> 
> Strange thing, when away from home I try and listen to the shipping forecast from the beeb...makes no odds to me as I'm not on a boat but it somehow it reminds me of blighty...pass the port please.


But does this use internet as we have restricted internet


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

cambio said:


> But does this use internet as we have restricted internet



Yes it does... How'd you get on with batteries (or another option try the radio away from your place).

I'm going for the solar install as the issue.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Borrow another radio, see how that performs...or upgrade your internet package.


----------

